# MTB9, die neue permanente Tour durch die Grüne Hölle Freisen



## Höllenhund (18. Oktober 2012)

Wir die Höllenhunde und unser neuer Bürgermeister, Karl-Josef Scheer, wollen zusammen mit der Gemeinde Freisen, am 01. November die neue permanente MTB Tour 9  mit euch zusammen einweihen.
Start, am 01. Nov.; 10:00 Uhr am Weiselbergbad in 66629 Oberkirchen (Gemeinde Freisen)
Diese Tour (anspruchsvolle 34 MTB KM) beinhaltet  eine Verpflegungsstelle mit Kalt-, Warmgetränke und Riegel. Im Ziel, freien Eintritt im Schwimmbad. Danach ein Imbiss in der Cafeteria.
*UND WIE IMMER, BEI UNS IN DER GRÜNEN HÖLLE FREISEN AM  ERSTEN NOVEMBER, IST DIESE TOUR FÜR EUCH KOSTENLOS!!!* Wir bitte lediglich um Anmeldung mit eurer geplanten Teilnehmerzahl. Schließlich wollen wir ja gescheit planen und einkaufen. Anmeldung unter: [email protected] 

weitere Infos auf: www.g-h-f.org

Wir freuen uns auf euch


----------



## doc_snyder (23. Oktober 2012)

permanent heisst, die Strecke ist dann ausgeschildert und ganzjährig befahrbar?

bin auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Höllenhund (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, doc_snyder du hast es erfasst... Wir freuen uns auf dich. Dann mal bis zum 01. November, 10:00 Uhr am Schwimmbad in Oberkirchen


----------



## doc_snyder (31. Oktober 2012)

fährt am Donnerstag früh jmd von SB mit dem Auto nach Freisen und hat noch Platz? (für mich + bike)

wenn ja, bitte PM!


----------



## FabeJay (1. November 2012)

Danke nomma für die Tour und die anschließende Verpflegung!

War schön auch wenn ich jetzt weiß, dass ich viel nachzuholen und zu trainieren hab 

Gruß

Fabi


----------



## Tobilas (1. November 2012)

Eine Klasse Strecke habt ihr da gebastelt, ist für jeden was dabei. Ich werd öfter dort fahren 
Und vielen Dank auch für die perfekte Bewirtung, das war alle erste Sahne
Gruß
Roland


----------



## EvilDevil (1. November 2012)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen!  
Die Verpflegung habe ich zwar ausfallen lassen, aber zuhause wartete schon was auf mich 
Kann mir nur nicht erklären, wie die 1507 Höhenmeter zusammenkommen, die auf http://www.bostalsee.de/aktiv-sein/mountainbike/detail/adresse/mtb-9-konditions-tour/ angeben sind. Ich bin auf knapp 890 Höhenmeter gekommen... 


Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## 007ike (2. November 2012)

Moin

ich bin ein großteil der Tour abgefahren und muss sagen, das habt ihr richtig gut hin bekommen. Die absoluten Höhepunkte euer CTF in eine offizielle Permanente des Landkreises zu packen ist genial! 

Macht weiter so, das macht richtig Spaß!


----------



## Höllenhund (12. November 2012)

EvilDevil schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich nur anschließen!
> Die Verpflegung habe ich zwar ausfallen lassen, aber zuhause wartete schon was auf mich
> Kann mir nur nicht erklären, wie die 1507 Höhenmeter zusammenkommen, die auf http://www.bostalsee.de/aktiv-sein/mountainbike/detail/adresse/mtb-9-konditions-tour/ angeben sind. Ich bin auf knapp 890 Höhenmeter gekommen...
> 
> ...



Na, das wissen wir auch nicht, wir haben mehrmals zwischen 750 und 770 HM gemessen. Wir haben auch schon die Macher der HP angeschrieben und um Korrektur gebeten...


----------



## leeqwar (13. November 2012)

007ike schrieb:


> in eine offizielle Permanente des Landkreises zu packen ist genial!



hab mich schon gefragt, ob der name tatsächlich an die beschilderten touren aus den 90ern anknüpfen soll. was er ja dann wohl tut. irre. 
die konnte man ja ausser der schaumberg-tour alle getrost vergessen.
werden die alten auch überarbeitet?


----------



## 007ike (14. November 2012)

Keine Ahnung, ich bin die komischerweise bisher noch nie gefahren. Aber schau doch mal auf der Seite vom Landkeis, da sind die Karten, vielleicht kannst du ja erkennen ob sich da was getan hat. Solltest du die dann abfahren wollen, würde ich dir Gesellschaft leisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kojak1000 (14. November 2012)

Wenn man den alten Kartensatz mit dem neuen vergleicht, hat sich da schon was geändert. Ob besser...rauf aufs Bike und erfahren


----------



## Primsbiker (21. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Hab dann heute auch mal die MTB 9 unter 
die Stollen genommen......

Wirklich schöne Runde..........

Allerdings wurde die Freude auch etwas getrübt,weil der Trail oben an den Windräder von irgendjemand zugeworfen wurde ohne Ende......

Selbst auf Schusters Rappen war es eine Tortur........und danach war die Tour dann ziemlich im Eimer und ich hab ausgesehen wie Sau von dem ganzen Gestrüpp...........

Aber alles in allem...........


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. November 2012)

Primsbiker schrieb:


> Allerdings wurde die Freude auch etwas getrübt,weil der Trail oben an den Windräder von irgendjemand zugeworfen wurde ohne Ende......



Wenn ich richtig informiert bin und wir von der gleichen Stelle reden, darf dieser Abschnitt in Zukunft leider nicht mehr befahren werden. Aus diesem Grund ist die Zufahrt dort "gesperrt".


----------



## Primsbiker (21. November 2012)

Die Rede ist von dem Trail der direkt rechts 
am erst Windrad vorbei geht....................gesperrt war da aber nix....................


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. November 2012)

2 Stellen dürfen entgegen der aktuellen Tour nicht mehr befahren werden. Ich kann Dir aber nicht genau sagen, wann die Aktualisierung durchgeführt wird. Die Ausschilderung im Bereich des 1. Teils ist schon geändert. Wenn also die Zufahrt durch richtiges "Gestrüpp" versperrt ist, dann voerst diesen Bereich bitte meiden um unnötige Probleme zu verhindern. 

Die Jungs der GHF werden schon zeitnah genauere Informationen rausrücken


----------



## Dämon__ (22. November 2012)

Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn das alles problemlos gelaufen wäre, warten wir mal ab was von den Trails noch übrig bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. November 2012)

Wie ich die Jungs kenne werden sie sich um Alternativen bemühen. Einfach mal abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Primsbiker (23. November 2012)

Wär echt schade wenn es so bleiben würde........

Dann wäre die zweite hälfte der Tour absolut Trailfrei.........


----------



## snison (27. November 2012)

Es ist nun leider so gekommen dass ab der Autobahnbrücke die MTB9 trailfrei gefahren werden soll und auch so umgeschildert wurde - was natürlich sehr schade ist, weil wir diesen Trail auch gerne offiziell kartografiert gehabt hätten, was uns die Genehmigung für die GHF einfach gemacht hätte. 
Aber: die Rede ist also von der MTB9! Diese ist eine offiziell genehmigte Strecke, die angelegt wurde um dem Nah-Tourismus rund um Freisen etwas bieten zu können.
Auch wenn einige Interessengruppen (IG's) das nun anders sehen: mit Einführung der MTB9 soll das aber nun nicht heißen dass alle anderen Trails rund um Freisen nun auch tabu sind! Geht ja auch gar nicht weil nur wenige von Bikern - viele aber von anderen Interessengruppen angelegt (Spaziergängern mit ihrem Hund, Wanderer, Walker, Reitern), benutzt und gepflegt werden - teilweise schon seit vielen jahrzehnten. Das wurde auch beim Anlegen der MTB9 seitens unseres Vereins gefordert und im Beisein der Naturschutzbehörde(LUA), der Naturschutzbeauftragten der Gemeinde, Saarforst, der Jagdgenossenschaft Freisen und der Gemeinde Freisen gesagt. Dazu gehört auch das unterlassen, Wege zu versperren.
Dennoch bestehen noch die Konflikte mit diesen IG`s und werden durch regelmäßiges Wegeverbauen -säubern gepflegt. Und dennoch grüßen und sprechen wir noch alle miteinander wenn wir uns sehen - wenn man auch anderer Meinung ist, soll man sich doch respektieren. So fahren wir ab Dämmerung keine Wälder mehr an und umgehen Ansitze wo sich ein Jäger aufhält.

Meine Meinung: wenn sich nun also ein Biker in seinem Revier auskennt, würde er sich wohl aber nicht von einem Schild und ein paar Ästen davon abbringen lassen, seine Trails weiterhin zu befahren. Je nachdem wie fleißig der Saboteur war kann es aber sein dass dort statt Trail fahren aber eher auch mal Trail räumen angesagt ist - aber der nachfolgende würde es ihm gewiss danken. 

Versteht meine Meinung bitte nicht als Aufforderung, es ist nur ein vorausschauender bikesozialpsychologischer Denkaspekt


----------



## 007ike (27. November 2012)

snison schrieb:


> ........... es ist nur ein vorausschauender bikesozialpsychologischer Denkaspekt


----------



## Dämon__ (27. November 2012)

> Meine Meinung: wenn sich nun also ein Biker in seinem Revier auskennt, würde er sich wohl aber nicht von einem Schild und ein paar Ästen davon abbringen lassen, seine Trails weiterhin zu befahren. Je nachdem wie fleißig der Saboteur war kann es aber sein dass dort statt Trail fahren aber eher auch mal Trail räumen angesagt ist - aber der nachfolgende würde es ihm gewiss danken.



Ich denke die meisten lassen sich nicht abhalten solche Trails zu fahren, es ist halt nur Ärgerlich wenn man 50km mit dem Auto anfahrt hat und dann Trail´s frei räumen muss, ist mir auch schon im Pfälzer Wald passiert, kommt aber Gott sei Dank nicht so oft vor. 

Ich wünsche euch noch viel Erfolg mit eurer Permanente


----------



## Markus (MW) (28. November 2012)

Schei$$ drauf, ich bin immer froh für jede noch so kleine Pause.


----------



## Primsbiker (28. November 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ich denke die meisten lassen sich nicht abhalten solche Trails zu fahren, es ist halt nur Ärgerlich wenn man 50km mit dem Auto anfahrt hat und dann Trail´s frei räumen muss, ist mir auch schon im Pfälzer Wald passiert, kommt aber Gott sei Dank nicht so oft vor.
> 
> Ich wünsche euch noch viel Erfolg mit eurer Permanente


 

Mit "frei Räumen" war da leider nix,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

So wie der Trail zugeworfen....................oder zugebaut....... (das trifft es besser.................)war,da wär ich dann wahrscheinlich am nächsten Morgen zurück gewesen...............

Ich find es halt auch schade....................und denke Leben und Leben lassen,mit etwas Tolleranz dem anderen gegenüber sind dann meist alle zufrieden............

I


----------



## snison (28. November 2012)

Wie gesagt, dieser Trail ist halt nun nicht mehr für die MTB9 berücksichtigt und wir werden den auch erst für die nächste CTF beanspruchen (es sei denn es gäbe jemanden der ein Herz für Biker hat ). Leider sind viele  GPS-Tracks noch auf dem alten Stand. Daher auch deine Odyssee. Tipp: In Zukunft auch mal den Schildern vertrauen; wenn auch nur in den seltensten Fällen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. November 2012)

Oder hier fragen ob ein Ortskundiger mal mit auf Tour geht


----------



## Primsbiker (29. November 2012)

...............gebongt.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snison (30. November 2012)

Ja, geht (fast) immer: Samstags, 14.00Uhr Sommerzeit, Winterzeit 13.00 Uhr, Start in Freisen Rathaus. Schön wäre es wenn vorher ne Info im "Kontakt" unserer Website (übrigens dank Alfred und Jupp immer topp gepflegt, also ab und mal reinschauen ) erfolgt. Im Winter halt weniger Matschstrecken, dafür mehr Schotter und Teer - dennoch auch schön.


----------

